
Ask HN: Were you hired by posting to “Who wants to be hired thread”? - shivekkhurana
The volume of responses on the threads deter me from posting to it.<p>Have you successfully landed a project or a job by posting to it? What was your experience?<p>Thanks
======
mtmail
Mostly positive based in previous questions "Ask HN: Has anyone ever been
hired from “Who wants to be hired?” threads?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20330818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20330818)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19062296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19062296)

